# download-Fehler



## met (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe Windows 2000 SP3 und Internet Explorer 6 SP1.

Wenn ich einen größeren Download (z.B. wie auf Seite http://www.firstaec.de/download/arcon_2003/arcon_update_2003_02.htm ) starten will, wird zwar das Download-Fenster gestartet, doch es bleibt mit der folgenden Meldung stehen:
*Dateiinformationen ermitteln:*

Und dann kommt folgende Meldung:
*Die Internetseite konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Sie ist entweder nicht verfügbar oder konnte nicht gefunden werden. Versuchen Sie es später erneut.*

Hat jemand 'ne Idee an was das liegen kann?

ps. an einem anderen Rechner in unserem Netzwerk mit Windows NT SP3 und Internet Explorer 5.50 geht es einwandfrei.


----------



## Aarisch (3. Juli 2003)

der beitrag kommt jetzt vielleicht etwas spät, aber wie wärs mal mit neuinstallieren des IE's? ansonsten säubere mal deinen PC!!!

--> systesuite2000


----------



## blubber (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wenn säubern, dann richtig ! sprich, Neuninstallation.
Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesen "mach - verhunztes - windows - wieder - gut - Tools".

bye


----------

